# How Gross Are You?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How Gross Are You?

http://www.blogthings.com/howgrossareyouquiz/

I'm only 12% gross 
----------
My results:

*You Are 12% Gross*










You're not gross, but you tend to think everyone else is. And you're right... they are!
Some people may think you're a neat freak, but at least you'll never die of flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW, 80%..... :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

68% Gross


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My results: 

You Are 28% Gross 

You're a tad gross, but generally you're a clean, hygienic person. 
No one can be perfectly clean all the time, and it's better to be human than a neat freak. 


28 percent of what?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, everyone who knows me knows I am a neat freak and am germophobic. I hate shaking hands and when I have to, I wash my hands pretty quick. I also will not share pens or the phone with others (except my wife). 

I used to catch colds all the time. And when I started being more deligent, I get sick a lot less often... SInce I have asthma, a cold usually sends me to the doctor for medicine, instead of riding it out like others do.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

:smt071 28%


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

You Are 40% Gross



You're a tad gross, but generally you're a clean, hygienic person. 
No one can be perfectly clean all the time, and it's better to be human than a neat freak.

huh? I'm almost 1/2 gross.... huh, go figure ... I thought I wuz pretty clean for a guy.... my wife is always callin' me neat freak as far as my jeep & my dog house/workshop, guns & safe.....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> You Are 40% Gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

***You Are 56% Gross***

You're more than a little gross, but probably no more gross than the average person.
Maybe it's time to drop some of those disgusting habits that could eventually embarrass you!

Hmm, thought I was better than that but , sum num chung:mrgreen:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I feel gross just reading some of those...

You Are 4% Gross 

W


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> ***You Are 56% Gross***
> 
> You're more than a little gross, but probably no more gross than the average person.
> Maybe it's time to drop some of those disgusting habits that could eventually embarrass you!
> ...


Aaaah, Welcome to the Half Asser club Scooter........... :smt003


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Aaaah, Welcome to the Half Asser club Scooter........... :smt003


Well my Pop always told me Never start vast projects with half vast Ideas:mrgreen: :mrgreen: (Read it fast you'll get it )


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Yeah. My results seem about right. 

***You Are 16% Gross***


You're not gross, but you tend to think everyone else is. And you're right... they are!
Some people may think you're a neat freak, but at least you'll never die of flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*You Are 48% Gross*










You're more than a little gross, but probably no more gross than the average person.
Maybe it's time to drop some of those disgusting habits that could eventually embarrass you!

*How Gross Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howgrossareyouquiz/


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

my results...*

You Are 12% Gross*










You're not gross, but you tend to think everyone else is. And you're right... they are!
Some people may think you're a neat freak, but at least you'll never die of flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

*You Are 56% Gross*










You're more than a little gross, but probably no more gross than the average person.
Maybe it's time to drop some of those disgusting habits that could eventually embarrass you!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So far now, 2400 is more gross than anyone here


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

24% for me.


----------

